
Show HN: Pknoa – A simple way to keep track of everything - coffeeyesplease
https://pknoa.com
======
coffeeyesplease
Hi, the developer here.. pknoa! is a very simple way to keep track of
everything. It uses natural language processing, to help you store, quantify
and organise information.

All you have to do is remember the pknoa! syntax:

unit action time

So, when you type something like:

30min meeting with Peter Smith 15 June 10:30pm

pknoa! breaks it down and quantifies it for you. All your entries, with the
same name (in this case, ‘meeting with Peter Smith’), are grouped together,
enabling pknoa! to generate amazing statistics. pknoa! also has other cool
features, such as tags (allowing the grouping of two or more activities, to
create new views) and sharing (allowing invited users to see, in real time,
what you are up to).

We hope you enjoy it as much as we do

~~~
uuoc
How your landing page looks with javascript turned off:
[http://picpaste.com/pics/pknoa-
nojs.1405592840.png](http://picpaste.com/pics/pknoa-nojs.1405592840.png)

Note, no scroll-bar, content sitting on top of itself, no way to navigate
around the page without javascript.

Therefore - no thanks.

~~~
coffeeyesplease
We'll definitely take your suggestion under consideration, but don't you think
it's a bit harsh to dismiss the whole application because of it? Give it a
try, you might like it :-)

~~~
uuoc
It shows a lack of attention to detail, a lack of viewing the full picture of
all your potential users, and a lack of consideration for those with
accessibility issues.

Therefore, if the simple landing page has all of those lacks, it stands to
reason (since the app. is written by the same folks that created the landing
page) that the app. may likely have all the same lacks, and possibly even
more.

------
Labdanum
Cool! Will look into it!

